# Oscar with an open wound



## snowghost57 (Apr 25, 2017)

I have a lot of experience with infected fish and sick fish, and I had great success with Melafix. I was wondering if Tea Tree Oil would help? I don't have much knowledge about Oscars or open wounds other then hole in the head disease on an Angel fish I had a long time ago (he survived)

I'm looking for information for a friend.

Oscar was trapped behind a filter and has an open wound. 20 gallon tank, I know, very small, tank, has been set up for 8- 10 weeks, has other fish, a pair of convicts. Other Oscar is bullying the injured fish, has tattered fins. 

Owner is doing regular water changes to keep tank clean. 

What would be the best form of medication? Use any kosher salt? Raise temperature? He will be separating injured fish by Wednesday.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------

